

Hong Kong says US did not confirm Snowden's full name or passport number - thenewkid
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1268819/hong-kong-minister-rejects-us-accusations-deliberately-delaying

======
thenewkid
So what is his full name?

 _> "The name used in US government diplomatic documents was Edward James
Snowden, the US Department of Justice referred to him as Edward J Snowden, and
Hong Kong’s Immigration Department had him recorded as Edward Joseph
Snowden...

I couldn’t say the three names were consistent, so we needed further
clarification. Otherwise, there would have been legal problems with a
provisional arrest warrant"_

